# أول طفل مسلم في مصر والعالم اسمه "المسيح"



## shadyos (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* أول طفل في مصر والعالم اسمه "المسيح".*
* • جد "المسيح" هو الذي انشأ نادي الزمالك.*
* • مسلم مصري يُسمي ابنه "المسيح".*
* كتب: مايكل فارس – خاص الأقباط متحدون*
*





هي الأولى من نوعها أن يُطلق شخص اسم "المسيح" على ابنه، خاصة أنه شخص مسلم فالمسلمون يطلقون اسم عيسى والمسيحيون يطلقون اسم "عبد المسيح" أما لقب المسيح مجردًا لم نسمع به من قبل وهذه الحالة الأولى في مصر بل في العالم. *

* الأب هو "خالد العطيفي" الرئيس المتنازع على "حزب الأمة" ورئيس تحرير جريدة "الأمة" المتوقفة عن الصدور منذ سنوات، والأم هي "لبنى أحمد محمد السنباطي" وقد تزوجا بتاريخ 15/10/2007 وقد أنجبا طفلة ولكنها توفيت.*

*




وكان الوالد يحب شخص السيد المسيح لذا قرر أنه لو أتاه ابن ذكر سيطلق عليه المسيح وهو ما حدث بالفعل، حيث رزقه الله بمولود في شهر أبريل الماضي فسماه المسيح؛ وبهذا أصبح المولود الجديد هو ثاني مسيح (كلقب فقط) بعد السيد المسيح؛* 
*وبهذا لقد شاءت الأقدار أم الحكمة الإلهية أن يكون هناك 3 ألقاب يحملون لفظ (المسيح) وهم:
1-السيد المسيح,
2-المسيح خالد العطيفي,
3-المسيح الدجال (أو ضد المسيح).

ويحكي لنا خالد عن سبب تسمية ابنه فيقول: أنه منذ صغره وهو يحب المسيح وشخصه لأنه الوحيد الذي غيّر مجرى وتاريخ البشرية وأن التقويم الميلادي يحكي كل يوم عن تاريخ ميلاد المسيح، وأنه سمع عن معجزاته وعظاته وأحبه بشدة.





وبسؤاله لماذا لم يسميه عيسى؟، أكد أن اسم عيسى هو الاسم الإسلامي للسيد المسيح، وتساءل ما المانع أن أطلق على ابني لفظ المسيح خاصة وأنه لقب لم ينتشر ولم يسمع أن أحد أطلقه على أبنائه. 

ويحكي العطيفي عن "جد المسيح" من جهة أمه وهو "توفيق باشا الخشن" حيث هو الذي انشأ نادي الزمالك  وأصبح رئيسه، وهو الذي حقق في قضية الأسلحة الفاسدة عام 1948 عندما كان وكيل نيابة وغضب عليه القصر الملكي، وعندما قامت الثورة أرجعته ليصبح مستشار ونائب رئيس محكمة*​


----------



## بج بيشو (7 سبتمبر 2009)

حاجه غريبه قوى ان يطق رجل مسلم على ابنه اسم المسيح على العموم ربنا يباركله فيه


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مقدرش أقول غير جملة واحدة

اللي بيحصل ده تهريج !!
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*بدون تعليق ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
زعلانين ليه ياجودعان 
هو كان قال ابنى هو المسيح؟
هو فقط اتخذ من الاسم لابنه اسما
وربنا الا بيحكم مش احنا بس بجد
الراجل تفكيره بسيط خالث خالث 
ومحبش يكون اسمه اسم اسلامى ولا تقليدى فجه فى باله كدة
مع ان المسيح بمعنى المخلص يا حول الله ياناس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مافى شئ مضحكنى غير صورة الطفل وهو يبكى زى مابيكون ماهو راضى 
على الا ابوه بيفعله فيه

بامانه ماعارفه اقول ايه

نو كومنت و
الله معهم*


----------



## fifo_10 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلاً مضوع غريب و خاصة ان اسم المسيح هو لقب و ليس اسم .


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2009)

_*نو كومنت ​*_


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يا ترى هو عارف يعنى إيه كلمة المسيح ؟
و بعدين المحبة مش انى اسمى ابنى باسم الشخص اللى باحبه 
المحبة الحقيقية انى اعمل الأعمال اللى بيحبها حبيبى
و اللا ايه !


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا تعليق 
مرسي على الموضوع​*


----------



## twety (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*بدون تعليق احسن*


----------



## BITAR (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر غريب جدا*
*ربنا يستر على الولد*
*من 0000000000*​


----------



## sara A (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*أمر غريب وعجيب*
*لا تعليق*


----------



## عمادفايز (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*الولد دة هيعانى الاضطهاد من صغرة لكن صاحب الاسم يحافظ علية​*


----------



## fateh (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*شيء جميل جدا ان يسمي مسلم ابنه بالمسيح هذا دليل على انه مازال هناك علاقة طيبة بين المسيحين و المسلمين رغم الفتنة التي يحاول البعض نشرها بين الاخوة *


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بدى مش مستغرب*
*لكنى مبسوط*
*ها الراجل اكيد شهد لحاجات كتيرة للمسيح على الارض وحصلت معاة*
*وربنا اعطاة*​


----------



## maroo maroo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كووووووووووووووووووووومنت
ميرسى على الخبر


----------



## zezza (14 سبتمبر 2009)

غريبة !!!!!!!!!!!!!
مش مستريحة للموضوع ده 
شكرا على الخبر و التقرير


----------



## Mr Mohamed (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مولود مبارك له


----------



## aysara (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يحفضة ويحفض الجميع ويبارك للكل
حلووو  شي  جميل


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

سأسمي مولودى القادم "الله"


أيوجد أعتراض ؟*


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

قشطة 

المسلمين كان عندهم المسيح بن مريم

ودلوقتي عندهم المسيح بن لبنى 

مبروك عليكم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تعليق ..
​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بدون تعليق


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللي انا اعرفه انه حرام حد يتسمي علي اسم المسيح لان مفيش حد يستحق بعد المسيح انه ياخد اسمه*

*ده احنا اللي اسمنا اولاده بنسمي عبد المسيح لاننا فعلا بنعبده محدش يقدر ياخدد لقب سيده*

*الغريبه ان الراجل ده مش سال نفسه ليه محدش سمي ابنه بالاسم ده مادام هو اخد باله ان الاسم مش منتشر ومحدش سمي اسم المسيح ابدا*

*مش عارفه اقول ربنا يسامحه ولا اقول ايه بالظبط*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة يمكن الراجل عمل كده بنية كويسة

المسيح عمل معاه حاجة او معجزة فكان عايز يسمى حاجة على اسم المسيح

ولانه مرضاش يسميه اسم عيسى الاسلامى

وطبعا ميقدرش يسميه عبد المسيح  (كانت الدنيا قامت )

ممكن يكون حسن النية وخصوصا انه باين عليهم مش متعصبين  (الأم مش محجبة )  (وكمان باشاوات زمان ومؤسسى نادى الزماللك مش متعصبين )

ربنا يديه على أد نيته


----------



## طالب توبه (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ده  اسمه تهريج عشان مفيش غير مسيح واحد هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح وكمان المسيح صفه وتعني المخلص  ومين عارف يمكن نلاقي واحد بكره يسمي اسم ابنه عمانؤيل مش بعيد


----------



## ديديموس (16 أكتوبر 2009)

طالب توبه قال:


> ده  اسمه تهريج عشان مفيش غير مسيح واحد هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح وكمان المسيح صفه وتعني المخلص  ومين عارف يمكن نلاقي واحد بكره يسمي اسم ابنه عمانؤيل مش بعيد



كنت أعرف واحد قبطي اسمه عمانوئيل
وواحد عراقي جده اسمه عمانوئيل
فاكر إيمانويل النيجيري اللي كان بيلعب في الزمالك برضه عمانوئيل
مش مشكلة طالما واخدينها بمعنى الله معنا وليس إن الشخص ده هو الله الذي معنا
إنما يسمي المسيح، طيب المسيح لقب مش اسم
واللقب يعني الممسوح، هل المسلمين عندهم مسحة مقدسة كمان؟ ولا إيه بالظبط؟


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*كنت نفس رائيك يا ديديموس 
ودة الا انا بقولهالناس دى متقصدش تعمل نفسها كدة
كمجرد اسم ياجماعه هما حبينه​وانا من رائى
مش  احنا الا هندين الناس دى
ربنا شايف وعارف
وبيحاسب كل انسان على نسته واعماله
بس كدة​*


> > *ودة ردى الاولانى مقتباساه ​*
> > *ههههههههههههههههههه
> > زعلانين ليه ياجودعان
> > هو كان قال ابنى هو المسيح؟
> > ...


----------



## ديديموس (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ابو فاطمة قال:


> لا ياديدموس لا يوجد عندنا مسحة مقدسة



وإذا كان مفيش يا أبو فاطمة 
يبقى يتسمى المسيح على أساس إيه؟

المسيح لقب وليس اسم يا ناس

داود هو مسيح الرب

ده حتى شاول (طالوت) مسيح الرب 

الملوك والأنبياء والكهنة مسحاء الرب لأنهم كلهم ممسوحين بالزيت المقدس الذي أمر به الله موسى 

وربنا يسوع المسيح هو المسيح الرئيس الذي لم يُمسح بزيت كالباقين بل مُسح بالروح القدس مباشرة 
لأنه هو ملك الملوك 
ورئيس الكهنة 
ومحور نبوات الأنبياء


----------



## ديديموس (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ابو فاطمة قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى     الله هو الذى امر موسى بذلك فموسى قبل المسيح فكيف يكون المسيح وهو بعد موسى هو الله         واذا الله قال لموسى وانت تقول ان المسح للانبياء والملوك والكهنة فمعنى هذا ان نبى الله ابراهيم  لم يمسح ذلك بعد الطوفان      وشكرا لسعة صدرك



موسى النبي بعد إبراهيم يا أبو فاطمة

موسى النبي من نسل لاوي بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن إبراهيم

شريعة موسى نفذت على كل من جاء بعد موسى من الأنبياء والملوك والكهنة 

المسيح هو المسيح الرئيس 

فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبَنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعاً يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ (دا  9 :  25)


فالمسيح هو رئيس كل هؤلاء كما أشرت مسبقًا

المسيح قبل موسى وبعد موسى، قبل موسى لأنه هو الخالق القادر على كل شيء

بعد موسى لأنه إختار بإرادته الحرة وسلطانه وحده أن يتجسد ويفدي البشر ليخلصهم -- هذا التجسد حدث في الزمان وهذا الزمان أتى بعد زمان موسى بزمان

نعم إبراهيم لم يُمسح، على فكرة، لم يكن هناك أنبياء قبل موسى


----------



## samira farid (21 أكتوبر 2009)

:99::94:كويس ان واحد مسلم حب اسم السيد المسيح لدرجه انه سمى ابنه المسيح ربنا يباركله فيه وفى اسمه


----------



## zama (21 أكتوبر 2009)

خبر جميل وجديد فعلاً ..

ربنا يباركلهم فيه ..

أشكرك ع الخبر الجميل والمميز ..


----------

